# Experience of Tramadol in dogs?



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

My dog had to revisit the vets today as he is still having trouble with his tummy, they initially thought it was a bout of Gastro enturitis. Vets now think it might be caused by his Previcox, an NSAID so has changed him to Tramadol. 

Has anyone any experience of using this in dogs and if so how effective was it? I am concerned that as it doesn't contain the anti inflammatory part that he will still be in pain from his arhtritis?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

My girl had Tramadol after surgery on her cervical spine - she didn't have to take it for long - but it did help and made her a bit drowsy (she also had Metacam - as soon as we were confident she was OK - he continued with the metacam (an NSAID) and ditched the Tramadol.

A friend also had it for her boy after hip replacement surgery - it made him a little drowsy - but nothing else.

I am on Tramadol and it does slightly impair your judgement initially - but the body does adjust to it.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

swarthy said:


> My girl had Tramadol after surgery on her cervical spine - she didn't have to take it for long - but it did help and made her a bit drowsy (she also had Metacam - as soon as we were confident she was OK - he continued with the metacam (an NSAID) and ditched the Tramadol.
> 
> A friend also had it for her boy after hip replacement surgery - it made him a little drowsy - but nothing else.
> 
> I am on Tramadol and it does slightly impair your judgement initially - but the body does adjust to it.


It's for my poor old Dachshund, Jasper who's 13. It seems having spoken to the vets when I took Jasper in earlier that they may keep him on this rather than putting him back on Previcox. We also have him on Zitac and Antepsin tablets and said to take him off his Previcox for a couple of days until his tummy settled, trouble was the poor boy was in pain and very unhappy so we gave him one last night with food (after having 3 days without one) and today his tummy is bad  I hope it is the tablets causing it and not something else as the vet mentioned it could be stomach or intestinal cancer :cryin: He wants to try the medication and Tramadol for a week and see how he goes before we do anymore investigations as Jasper isn't insured and we are already up to £439 vet bill for this month (no insurer would cover him due to arthritis and potential problems this causes and if they would offer cover it would have cost me over £800 a year).


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Banjo is on Tramadol when he 1st started it he was a bit woozey & was nervous of different things on walks but has been on it a while now & is fine, health wise on it. He's just come off Previcox & is now on Rimadyl he's also been put on a low dose of Gabapentin but no signs of improvemnt yet, but thats suppose to act on his nervouse system I think 

Have you tried any suppliments for arthritus?


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Banjo is on Tramadol when he 1st started it he was a bit woozey & was nervous of different things on walks but has been on it a while now & is fine, health wise on it. He's just come off Previcox & is now on Rimadyl he's also been put on a low dose of Gabapentin but no signs of improvemnt yet, but thats suppose to act on his nervouse system I think
> 
> Have you tried any suppliments for arthritus?


Did Banjo have a similar problem with Previcox?

He was on green lipped muscle for a long time but by the time he was 6 years old they said his bones were really bad and looked like they were about 10 years older than he was. We have tried fish supplements but too be honest it's so bad now that nothing really seems to make much difference. He no longer goes for a walk as it's about as much as he can manage to walk from his bed to the back door. He used to be able to cover himself with covers whilst in bed but the last week he has been unable to move enough to cover himself


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Houseofpets said:


> He was on green lipped muscle for a long time but by the time he was 6 years old they said his bones were really bad and looked like they were about 10 years older than he was. We have tried fish supplements but too be honest it's so bad now that nothing really seems to make much difference. He no longer goes for a walk as it's about as much as he can manage to walk from his bed to the back door. He used to be able to cover himself with covers whilst in bed but the last week he has been unable to move enough to cover himself


Devils Claw and Bromelain - the Devils Claw is a very effective anti-inflammatory - I've used it on it's own and with the Bromelain

Boots Jointlieve Devils Claw root extract 600mg - 40 Capsules - Boots

Bromelain 500mg : 30 Tablets from Solgar www.solgar.co.uk

I normally get the Bromelain from boots - but now thinking about it - I don't recall seeing it for a while 

=============================

The other thing worth trying is the Bioflow collars. I bought one for my girl, and was so impressed with the results, I bought a bracelet for myself 

Magnetic Dog Collars - Bioflow Magnetic Dog Collars - Magnetic Horse Boots


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flynn has been taking Tramadol for just over two weeks post op hip replacement surgery - so far he's doing well on it but as it isn't an anti inflammatory he also takes Rimadyl. It is a great pain reliever, I have taken it for back pain and it's very relaxing too.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Devils Claw and Bromelain - the Devils Claw is a very effective anti-inflammatory - I've used it on it's own and with the Bromelain
> 
> Boots Jointlieve Devils Claw root extract 600mg - 40 Capsules - Boots
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I will pop in and have a look tomorrow evening.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Flynn has been taking Tramadol for just over two weeks post op hip replacement surgery - so far he's doing well on it but as it isn't an anti inflammatory he also takes Rimadyl. It is a great pain reliever, I have taken it for back pain and it's very relaxing too.


Oooh that might make him sleep better at night, he has a little bit of dementia too so sometimes wonders as he has no idea where he is.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Houseofpets said:


> Did Banjo have a similar problem with Previcox?
> 
> He was on green lipped muscle for a long time but by the time he was 6 years old they said his bones were really bad and looked like they were about 10 years older than he was. We have tried fish supplements but too be honest it's so bad now that nothing really seems to make much difference. He no longer goes for a walk as it's about as much as he can manage to walk from his bed to the back door. He used to be able to cover himself with covers whilst in bed but the last week he has been unable to move enough to cover himself


No the vet thought it had stoped helping him, he was on Metacam before that but which also stoped helping him, there is another drug Rona told me about I'l find the name of it for you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Trocoxil. Might be worth asking your vet about it 

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._the_public/veterinary/000132/WC500069275.pdf


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Trocoxil. Might be worth asking your vet about it
> 
> http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._the_public/veterinary/000132/WC500069275.pdf


Thank you for that, I will call them in the morning and ask about it.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

We had Tramadol here for Poppy - I got it spat in my face :/ so she doesn't have it any more

sorry no help to you tho 

She is on Metacam for it's anti-inflammatory effect with Tree Barks Powder for her stomach, won't take any other gut protectant


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

reddogs said:


> We had Tramadol here for Poppy - I got it spat in my face :/ so she doesn't have it any more
> 
> sorry no help to you tho
> 
> She is on Metacam for it's anti-inflammatory effect with Tree Barks Powder for her stomach, won't take any other gut protectant


Unfortunately the tablets don't seem to have made much difference, he still has an upset tummy and for the first time in years has been to the toilet on the carpet - he didn't even ask to go out


----------

